# Glass Nano?!



## Aqua sobriquet (9 May 2012)

I'm doing a very good job of resisting the temptation to buy a Nano but if I fail I certainly don't want anything but a Glass one so are there any I should avoid because some suppliers give no clue as to what their products are actually made from!

Front runners at the mo are Ehiem and Dennerle, these are both Glass right?


----------



## Antipofish (9 May 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> I'm doing a very good job of resisting the temptation to buy a Nano but if I fail I certainly don't want anything but a Glass one so are there any I should avoid because some suppliers give no clue as to what their products are actually made from!
> 
> Front runners at the mo are Ehiem and Dennerle, these are both Glass right?



Both of them are glass. Im a big Eheimite but have the Dennerle complete 30L and what you get bang for buck is amazing.  £67 including shipping from zooplus.de after 10% initial discount.  Cant go wrong.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 May 2012)

£67? That's not helping my "resistance" very much is it!    does the Dennerle have the nice rounded corners?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 May 2012)

The eheim one looks fantastic, with its new light on rails look. LED too! Theres a few at my local fish store and they are fantastic, you can get the stands for them too 

Regards


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 May 2012)

Oh and yeah eheims glass


----------



## Antipofish (9 May 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> £67? That's not helping my "resistance" very much is it!    does the Dennerle have the nice rounded corners?



It has lovely tight rounded corners mate.  take a look at my signature as i have a link to the journal and some pics.  It comes with loads of kit.  Although I will be honest, I have moved the internal filter on and would like to upgrade the light.  But that would be something I would change with any nano on the market apart from the TMC 30L marine one (but at that price !!! wow).


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (11 May 2012)

I must admit I'm tempted by the Ehiem unit because of the neat LED lighting unit. Is 7W enough though? And is it part of the filter in case I want to keep the light and use another filter?


----------



## Antipofish (11 May 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> I must admit I'm tempted by the Ehiem unit because of the neat LED lighting unit. Is 7W enough though? And is it part of the filter in case I want to keep the light and use another filter?



Hi, I believe that the light is part of the filter.  It takes power from the same unit as far as I can tell.  Also by the looks of one review I looked at the light unclips from the metal holder so you can probably get extra ones if you like.  

This guy has done a pretty decent review of them...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkP0hBHpfSw


----------



## Ady34 (11 May 2012)

In all honesty, the all in one filter/light unit and 7w led put me off the Eheim nano set ups. Having no light when doing filter maintenance seems really stupid to me and i was unsure about the viability of a 7w led light for growing much.
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (11 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> In all honesty, the all in one filter/light unit and 7w led put me off the Eheim nano set ups. Having no light when doing filter maintenance seems really stupid to me and i was unsure about the viability of a 7w led light for growing much.
> Ady.



Hi Ady, depends how the 7w is produced.  If its from 3 crees then it should be fine, if its from 20 little ones I dont see it punching down enough myself.

However it seems you can buy the light unit separately so I am now wondering if the two could work independantly, should one or other not be required.  Check out this link...

http://www.aquaristikshop.com/e_Produktinformationen/EHEIM-aquaLight-LED.htm


----------



## Antipofish (11 May 2012)

Its also pretty well priced here...

http://www.aquaristikshop.com/e_Produktinformationen/EHEIM-aqua-style-35.htm

Current xe rates that equals about £90

But with free delivery from Charterhouse Aquatics and priced at £109, I would say its worth spending the little bit extra and buying locally with this one.  To be honest, if I had seen this before I got my dennerle, I would have given it serious thought.


----------



## Radik (11 May 2012)

Looks powerful enough with 3100 Lux. So 7watts vs TMC minileds 400 are 8Watt I think which I found ideal for 30cm cubes. I have seen this unit myself in ADC it was not so powerful looking at first but everything was growing there. LED's overall does not look so bright vs T5 but they they produce more PAR.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (11 May 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts and the links guys. Difficult choice as both look pretty good.


----------



## Ady34 (11 May 2012)

Sounds like all may be ok with these then. Referring back to what Whitey said, these also have accompanying stands, something i found quite difficult to source when hunting for nanos, especially decent height ones with cupboard space and doors.... although i think these stands are open fronted. 
Ady.


----------

